# Does the SE-R need to go in for a break-in service?



## Idz21 (Jul 20, 2005)

At the end of the 1,000 mile break-in period does the car have to go to the shop for a service? (ie. changing fluids, engine, tranny, diff?)

This is an '05 SE-R


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes.... It's flushes out the metal shavings and anything else in the engine from the break in... It would be a very good idea.


----------



## Idz21 (Jul 20, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Yes.... It's flushes out the metal shavings and anything else in the engine from the break in... It would be a very good idea.


Is this something that's covered under warranty and is standard procedure, or would this be at the owner's discretion and out of pocket charge?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Owners choice and you would pay for it.

The dealer doesn't offer to pay for much, not even the regular interval services, much less 1000k into the life of the car.


----------



## Idz21 (Jul 20, 2005)

Mark said:


> Owners choice and you would pay for it.
> 
> The dealer doesn't offer to pay for much, not even the regular interval services, much less 1000k into the life of the car.


hmm it's strange that Nissan requires a break-in but does not follow up with the much needed service at the end of the break-in.

Would these steps be sufficient for the service after the break-in? And how much would something like this cost?
Read out diagnostic system. 
1. Change oil and oil filter while engine is at normal operating temperature. 
2. Replace transmission fluid. 
3. Replace differential oil. 
4. Check all warning/indicator lights, check control. 
5. Road test with check of brakes, suspension, steering, clutch/manual transmission (where applicable).


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think that just changing the oil and checking the brakes on your own for uneven or unnatural wear would be as far as you have to go.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Idz21 said:


> hmm it's strange that Nissan requires a break-in but does not follow up with the much needed service at the end of the break-in.
> 
> .


Thats because there is no "much needed service at the end of the break in".

Read your owners manual, it explains everything that you are asking about, including recommended service intervals.


----------



## Idz21 (Jul 20, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Thats because there is no "much needed service at the end of the break in".
> 
> Read your owners manual, it explains everything that you are asking about, including recommended service intervals.


I don't actually own the car, but a friend of mine does. 

The point I'm trying to make here is that if there's no "much needed service" required, then there's no "much needed" break-in period. There's no point in telling the customers to break the car in, if there are no further preventative actions taken by Nissan, at the end of the break-in.

It's like letting an apple ripen, and then biting right into it without checking whether there's some maggots nested up inside it.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Actually, your logic makes no sense at all. What in the hell are you talking about? Do you have any mechanical knowledge/experience at all?


But besides that, there is no "much needed break in" either.

They recommend keeping the engine RPM's below 4000 for the first 1200 miles, but most people rarely follow this advice and never have any problems because of it.


----------



## Idz21 (Jul 20, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Actually, your logic makes no sense at all. What in the hell are you talking about? Do you have any mechanical knowledge/experience at all?
> 
> 
> But besides that, there is no "much needed break in" either.
> ...


Well you're right about the fact that one needn't follow the guidelines set by Nissan. I just wasn't aware of how strict Nissan is exactly with their recommended break-in period.

It seems like it's just a, "if you want" type deal. But the debate whether one should follow a break-in period vs driving the car hard right off the bat is one which might never be resolved.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Of course you should follow your break in period. 

Why not? Its not critical, but certainly recommended.

The question is why do you think there should be a much of extra maintenance required after this period?


----------



## Idz21 (Jul 20, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> The question is why do you think there should be a much of extra maintenance required after this period?


My thinking is that if a car's parts require to be broken in from the factory, then that means that there's a tear in processes required. Parts need to seal, lubricate, glide and engage properly. This would usually lead to a build up of metal shavings which will accumulate in each fluid compartments. More specifically the transmission, engine and differential. Having metal shavings flop around inside each pan is not the best thing to have which is why I thought that flushing these fluids would be required.

It seems in Nissan's case, they don't recommend it, but I bet there are some who get this done on their own will.

Do you think this makes sense?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Many people do that, just as you said. Give the engine a few thousand miles to get seated, and then have all of the fluids changed.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

with modern manufacturing, I really dont think you will see any metal shavings as a result of break-in, and in the case of the engine, thats why you have a oil filter.

Also, the engine is the only component with any break in required (recommended).


----------

